

Photos Taken With iPhone 5S - jakewalker
http://www.apple.com/iphone-5s/camera/gallery/

======
mullingitover
I was pretty shocked at how noisy the 100% images were. That much noise[1] in
broad daylight (in spite of some very aggressive noise reduction) is
surprising.

[1]100% crop from the photo on the landing page
[http://i.imgur.com/2lbzB7G.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/2lbzB7G.jpg)

------
3327
With a heavy duty tripod, probably studio quality lighting and diffusers by a
professional photographer with ISO at 50. None the less, the crispness is
great.

------
kyriakos
I will never trust photo shoots done by the manufacturer. They could be shot
under ideal conditions and picked out of thousands of photos. Or even faked
like Nokia did with their video.

------
Aeiper
The picture of the jellyfish seems to be underwater. Do you think this means
it is waterproof, not actually taken with it, or something else?

~~~
integraton
It was taken at the Monterey Bay Aquarium:
[http://montereybayaquarium.tumblr.com/post/59698680553/heade...](http://montereybayaquarium.tumblr.com/post/59698680553/headed-
to-monterey-for-the-weekend-check-out)

------
mschmo
I'm looking forward to some high quality bathroom mirror self shots!

------
dvd23
by a professional photographer

~~~
bjcy
The one thing to note here is that an iPhone doesn't have any UI to manually
control settings a professional photographer might change like shutter speed,
aperture and ISO. It only has a rudimentary interface to change the focus and
most of the times I've seen people take photos won their iPhones, they rarely
tap to set the focus and rely on the autofocus.

The iPhone camera is definitely not holding anyone back from shooting pictures
of "professional photographer" quality and I for one am glad to see so many
people have access to something that allows for great photos to be taken
without needing to know anything and everything about how cameras work.

~~~
dragonwriter
> It only has a rudimentary interface to change the focus and most of the
> times I've seen people take photos won their iPhones, they rarely tap to set
> the focus and rely on the autofocus.

The "interface to change the focus", AFAIK, is just an interface to change the
reference point for the autofocus, so even if you "tap to set the focus" you
are still relying on the autofocus.

